# Driving Journal



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Just adorable.How tall is she? 
Good luck with driving, we've just started a pony. So far she's doing fine,I haven't driven her myself yet but her trainer took my 5yr old granddaughter driving with her and Chloe told her at least 3 times that" this is my favorite thing ever".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

That second picture is too CUTE! :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Just now realized she's sticking her tongue out in the second photo (I can't see too good) love it, personality too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

She stands just under 13.2HH, those are photos from last fall. Unfortunately she broke my camera so I don't have too many updated photos of her. I'll have to get another soon. I can't be too mad about it though, she likes to hide things from me as a sort of 'game', but is very picky about her hiding spots. I turned around before she had hidden it and she chucked it, which ended in it smashing against the stall wall. Lol. My fault for leaving it in her reach. 

She was trained to drive before I got her, but its been two years and I have no idea how much she really knows. Her training is going to consist of lots of groundwork before being harnessed at all, I just want to start from scratch to make sure there aren't any holes left in what she knows.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Adorable!!!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Totally cute! There's a pony at the place where I board that looks a lot like yours and I've jokingly commented to her owner that I want to train her to drive (but then I already got a pony that drives solo...)


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Bunny has been at Melvin's (the trainer) for two weeks now. I've gone to see her a couple times and she is doing wonderfully. So far only groundwork has been done, but she is also improving under saddle from it (I've been riding her there) 
I will have to get a video for you all soon. I think this coming week he is going to start ground driving her. 
I went and saw her last night and she had scraped her forehead, but nothing too bad. Melvin wasn't home so I'm not sure what happened, but she is notorious for hurting herself so I'm not too worried about it. 

Here are a couple pictures!


----------



## jeannie123 (Oct 21, 2014)

_*Well where are you? sorry, can't get rid of the underlining. waiting to see pics of her in harness. i bet she will look great. best of luck. jeannie
*_


----------

